# What’s your Vocal Fach?



## Violetdance (Apr 30, 2019)

I’m a Lyric Coloratura Soprano. Higher notes are much easier than anything else, and there is agility in my voice. My voice is warm-ish, but not very weighty. My Passagi are higher than Lyric Sopranos. 

What’s your Vocal Fach?


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm a bass-baritone


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I once sang in a church choir for a few months back in 1985. At the time the choir director pegged me as a baritone. Probably still true because tenor range seems to get to high and bass is too low for me.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

people always want me to sing Tenor............ten or 15 miles away and always solo........so low they can't hear me.........(sorry)


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Didn't get far enough in training to determine (damn pollen allergies) but I'd probably be a dramatic soprano. Those kind of arias are the most comfortable.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Helden baritone


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Dramatic Baritone (so pretty much the same as you Bonetan?)

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Lyric soprano...


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

Pointing toward Heldentenor when I tapped out in favor of the lucrative field of US History ...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

ldiat said:


> people always want me to sing Tenor............ten or 15 miles away and always solo........so low they can't hear me.........(sorry)


This sums it up for me. :lol:


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

The Conte said:


> Dramatic Baritone (so pretty much the same as you Bonetan?)
> 
> N.


Verdi baritone rep is uncomfortably high for me & most of my rep is Wagner/Strauss. So for those reasons helden baritone is more accurate for me than dramatic baritone. I'm more at home as a bass baritone than a baritone


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Bonetan said:


> Verdi baritone rep is uncomfortably high for me & most of my rep is Wagner/Strauss. So for those reasons helden baritone is more accurate for me than dramatic baritone. I'm more at home as a bass baritone than a baritone


I'm very much more at home as a Bass Baritone than a Baritone too, but I've done an extraordinary amount of work on the top of my voice and Verdi is starting to feel comfortable.

N.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

The Conte said:


> I'm very much more at home as a Bass Baritone than a Baritone too, but I've done an extraordinary amount of work on the top of my voice and Verdi is starting to feel comfortable.
> 
> N.


I've got all the notes to sing Macbeth, Iago etc, but I think singing that tessitura for too long will shorten whatever career I hope to have. Plus Verdi doesn't appeal to me like the German, so the choice was easy...


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Bonetan said:


> I've got all the notes to sing Macbeth, Iago etc, but I think singing that tessitura for too long will shorten whatever career I hope to have. Plus Verdi doesn't appeal to me like the German, so the choice was easy...


If you can choose one over the other... Also Macbeth and Iago are perhaps roles a baritone should take on during the latter part of a career, you could always move onto them at some point in the future.

N.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

The Conte said:


> If you can choose one over the other... Also Macbeth and Iago are perhaps roles a baritone should take on during the latter part of a career, you could always move onto them at some point in the future.
> 
> N.


I'm actually hoping to be pigeonholed in Wagner/Strauss lol


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

In my younger days I was a lazy Heldentenor; I used to be able to sing along to Parsifal and Siegmund quite comfortably, and the Götterdämmerung Siegfried minus the high C. I did manage some C's as Rodolfo in a concert comprising scenes from La Bohème, though I can't imagine it was very pretty; I also sung (the tenor) Marcello in Leoncavallo's version of Bohème in the same concert, which was interesting... for me, at least. Elsewhere, I've sung Don José, Nemorino and Ernesto in amateur productions of scenes from Carmen, L'Elisir and Don Pasquale, and a few other bits and bobs besides.

Prior to getting formal voice-coaching, I was singing bass/baritone in oratorios, musicals and Lieder. I retained a decent lower range even as I trained, singing Achilla (Giulio Cesare) and Sid (Albert Herring) during my transition to tenor. I haven't sung properly for some years now, but I've probably dropped back to baritone.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

In my younger days I had ambition to sing but I found whenever I did people tended the leave the room in a hurry to get out of range! When I sang in the bath the neighbours sent me begging letters - begging I'd stop! :lol:


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

We could start a TalkClassical Heldenquartet


----------



## marceliotstein (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm what's called a train wreck baritone. Because when I try to sing it's usually a train wreck.


----------

